# ---Tarapoto en HDR ---(Hig dinamic Range)



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)

High dynamic range (HDR), aunque el nombre completo de esta tecnología es "high dynamic range rendering" o HDRR (renderizado de alto rango dinámico), es una tecnología de renderizado que imita el funcionamiento de la pupila en el ojo humano. El ojo humano se adapta de forma continua y con gran eficacia a las diferentes luminosidades de una misma escena abriendo o cerrando la pupila mientras se va integrando toda la información captada en el cerebro. De esta forma, este órgano es capaz de hacer ver de forma clara una escena con zonas con diferente iluminación. Las máquinas fotográficas no tienen esa capacidad de adaptación y lo que hacen por medio del fotómetro (medidor de luz) es tomar una media de las diferentes zonas y realizar la fotografía con ésta, de forma que algunas zonas pueden quedar bien iluminadas pero a costa de que otras queden oscuras y otras demasiado blancas. Mediante las técnicas de HDR, se intenta subsanar este defecto de la fotografía consiguiendo iluminar correctamente todas sus zonas aunque contengan "cantidades de luz" muy diferentes.


----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)

http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/659/img018567tonemappedcopi.jpg


----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

siendo sinceros.. estan bien deprimentes


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Pucha, creo que esta ediciòn de fotos en HDR no favorece mucho a Tarapoto.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

:hilarious.... 

A mi me fascina la foto HDR.. pero cuando se ve lo más natural posible... Saludos :hi:


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

En primer lugar bienvenido al foro; segundo, te felicito por el thread dado que antes de postear fotos las editas, es decir te preocupas trasmitir una idea en buena forma. Tercero, el efecto HDR es nuevo para mi sin embargo estoy en eso de aprender. Cuarto, haber si me enseñas.. jejeje. 

Saludos.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Se pasó la mano un tanto... ¡de todas formas las fotos nuevas siempre son bienvenidas aquí!


----------



## camiloplaza (Oct 8, 2009)

*Cómo lo haces?*

delenda est


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

En Photoshop sigues el siguiente paso. 

1 .- Entras a archivo 

2 .- automatizar Buscas 

3 .- Combinar para HDR. 

4 .- Seleccionas minimo 3 fotos tomadas en la misma escena con el formato JPG. 

5 .- Aceptas y luego configuras en las opciones que Aparecen hasta que luego Podrás editar la foto Normalmente pero con el efecto HDR. 

Espero haberte ayudado en algo, jejej SALUDOS Y BIENVENIDO AL FORO CAMILOPLAZA. 


Pos Dat. 
Si sudeste de EE.UU. en el foro Imagenes HDR. Visita mi hilo ahi pondré mi primera foto HDR.


----------



## Ajo (Jan 29, 2007)

^^mmmm

es mas complicado que solo eso...

primeramente es muy pero muy importante el valor de las exposiciones , el supuesto valor neutral es cero, y de ahi nesecitas minimo un 2 y un -2 para tener tres fotos de diferentes expociciones y asi unirlas en HDRI pero el problema principal es hacer las tres fotos exactamente en la misma posicion, es decir que no varie mucho la imagen de foto en foto, aveces resulta dificil en lugares donde hay mucha gente o carros , o nubes , etc...

una ves emparejados , entonces transformas las fotos en euna HDRI,

esta toma es lo que Chris Alor casi siempre postea en sus trabajos. por eso no sale el effecto que aqui vemos, porque falta algo...

El mapa de tonos (tone mapping), es lo que le da ese efecto saturado y pintado..

pero para eso se tiene que bajar el nivel de colores a 16 bits , y asi poder darle el mapa de tonos un efecto muy bonito, y este efecto va casi siempre junto a una imagen HDR 

es todo un arte , y hay que saber hacerlo , yo tambien hare un thread de arequipa HDR TM. 

Y espero que nadie diga "Se te paso la mano con el fotoshop" tratandose de una HDRI

saludos


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

ajo si es algo complicado, estoy en eso de aprender. Si creas tu thread tendrás un visitante asiduo aqui. Saludos AJO.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

básico el trípode (especialmente en nocturnas)... y bastante paciencia creo yo...


----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)

*.........*

LAS FOTOS QUE TOME SOLO SON FOTOGRAFIAS SIN ANGULO, SIN COMPOSICION SIN PERSPECTIVA..PERO PROMETO PONER FOTOS MEJORES...estas 2 fotos no muestran nada...sOLO lA teCnica..

hno:


----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)

TOMARE Fotos con mas nATURALEZA o con la luz de la luna y las estrellas iluminando la cIUdad y bañandole de una tenue luz a las nubes...el efecto es asombroso..! SALUDOS..


EL HDR NO ES realizado solo en PHOTOSHOP, photosop la une...pues el HDR es la interpocision de imagenes en distintas expociones de luz..y se logra con mas de 2 fotografias y con un tripode..claro para que las imagenes no salgan movidas..pero si configuras a tu camara con el formato RAW puedes tomarlo una foto..y despues editarlas con distintas expociones ya que en este formato las imagenes no se distorcionan..:bash:

aqui otra imagen pero esta con un mayor tiempo de obturacion..:banana:


----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)

*IGLESIA*

..IGLESIA DE MI CIUDAD...!!TARAPOTO...iglesia Moderna Diseñada y construida por un Español...!bueno el nombre no se..! :bash:, pero tiene una tremenda Luz Interior de aprox. 30 metros hecha totalmente de Madera.


----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)

*Movimiento..*

Foto tomada a las 2:00 AM ...la ciudad a estas horas sigue con un buen flujo del transito..NO DESCANZA..


----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)

...Pueblo Con mucha Cultura..Aquel k supo dominar y respetar la Naturaleza..Aquel que con tu inteligencia y sabiduria Elegiste Vivir En Esta Hermosa Ciudad..Los 3 Rios que te Bañan Te bendicen y dan Vida a este Hermoso Paraje..De Cual antigua selva olvidada.que por aquellos años de rebeldia se tragaron en sangre, pues Hoy. Renaces.! Para Formar..uNA gran ciudad...Y asi hacer Ver que el Peru no solo es arena y Playa..Sino Selva, Rios y Montaña....TARAPOTO...


----------



## sajinito (Aug 26, 2008)

Me gustaron mucho las dos primeras fotos, especialmente la primera. El tono de los verdes es interesante. Habrìa q hacer un paralelo visual con la misma foto pero sin HDR, postear las dos fotos, una sin HDR y la otra normal. Felicitaciones.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Tengo que usar los lentes de 3D para ver tus fotos?, broma.

Están chéveres.


----------



## Ajo (Jan 29, 2007)

Hola hawkblack_89 a mi me gusta tu trabajo, 


Las imagenes HDR hechas con una solo foto se le llama pseudo-HDR cual es con una imager RAW (se le dice raw solo a el formato) pero tambien se peude hacer con una simple foto JPG ya que el RAW solo significa la imagen sin editar desde la camara , ya que siempre es editada desde dentro de la camara eso significa compresion a JPG , colores , y tamaño , y es por eso tambien que un RAW pesa muchisimo mas que una simple foto jpg tomada desde la camara.

Veo que automatisas tus HDR con fotomatix, es una buena opcion...

yo hare tomas hdr de AQP pero solo a base de una foto y no en Raw ya que no estoy en la cuidad y no puedo tomarlas yo mismo.. 

me parece un buena idea hacer el antes y el despues de la fotos HDR.


saludos

PD: es latamente recomendable tener un tripode para tomar fotos para un HDR pero no siempre porque dependiendo de la camara se le puede evitar con una funcion que viene en muchas camaras semi y profecionales , tambien algunas compactas que se llama Bracketing que al solo hacer un click en el disparador toma tres diferentes fotos en diferentes exposiciones en menos de un segundo y la probabilidad de movimientos es muy poca ....


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Gracias ajo por tus consejos.^^


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

De noche luce bien Tarapoto.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Ajo said:


> Hola hawkblack_89 a mi me gusta tu trabajo,
> 
> 
> Las imagenes HDR hechas con una solo foto se le llama pseudo-HDR cual es con una imager RAW (se le dice raw solo a el formato) pero tambien se peude hacer con una simple foto JPG ya que el RAW solo significa la imagen sin editar desde la camara , ya que siempre es editada desde dentro de la camara eso significa compresion a JPG , colores , y tamaño , y es por eso tambien que un RAW pesa muchisimo mas que una simple foto jpg tomada desde la camara.
> ...


exelente info. estoy probando con HDR... me interesaría saber como editar niveles de exposición de mis fotos normales a +2 o +2 respectivamente y si las fotos que he tomado no estan en exposicion 0 pues afectara el HDR de manera drastica??? con que programa podría editar mis fotos normales para onbtener los valores exactos de exposición para poder convertirlas en lo que llamas pseudo HDR... y si es con photoshop especificamente que herramienta o qe comando


----------



## Ajo (Jan 29, 2007)

Mira primero buscas una de tus fotos (se recomienda una que sea en el atardecer donde haya sombras que exponer etc , ya que en eso consiste un HDR)

en este caso escogi una foto de tarapoto por el thread








la pasas a Photoshop y luego al menu imagen , ajustes y luego a exposicion , aparece un pequeno cuadro dende puedes regular la exposicion de la foto por puntos , dale a 2 puntos acepta y guarda la foto como copia 
te sale esta:









luego regresa a la foto original eliminado la expocision que le diste y crea otra con mes 2 puntos y te saldra esta:










y luego tendras las tres fotos en diferentes expociciones , como vez solo depende de que la primera foto no sea sobre expuesta o viceversa, es por simple logica saberlo...

luego utiliza un aplicacion para hacer un hdr utilizando las tres fotos te recomienda esta que es muy facil 
http://www.hdrsoft.com/download.html ahi encnotraras muchas herramientas y hasta plug ins para photoshop, pero no son gratis asi que solo las versiones beta son accesibles , pero con resultados con fondo de agua 
estoy seguro que encontraras una version gratis por ahi , busca en google

luego que hagas el hdr tendras un archivo con extencion HDR que es una foto con mucha informacion.. no podras verlo con cualquier visior como el de windows, no lo posteo por motivos obios,

y bueno luego el mapa de tonos (tone mapping) que es el efecto que mas nos interesa que puede ser solo posible con toda la info de un archivo hdr , para esto puedes usar tambien las herramientas de Photomatix es muy buena

y el resultado :......










saöio bien no?? a proposito la foto la encontre en internet , se recomienda una foto grande para hacerla , es mejor .....

la herramnienta que yo personalmente utilizo es dynamic HDR photo es muy buena pero tambien cara ..

mucha suerte


----------



## hawkblack_89 (Oct 30, 2009)

*bien..*

esta bien pero tienes k tomarlo con 3 fotos...

esta la tome el otro dia..

EXP.+2











EXP.0










EXP.-2










RESULTADO FINAL


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

De hecho que es mejor sacar las diferentes tomas con la cámara y no editando los valores de exposición en un programa.... 

Lo único malo de la última foto son los artefactos a posteriori (osea las personas que salieron medias transparentes)... pero de todas maneras me gusto esa toma hawkblack... ^^


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

^^ si! es mucho mejor sacando 3 distintas fotos en 3 exposiciones diferentes,asi se logra un mayor rango dinamico,porque editando los niveles de exposición en un programa sea cual sea no se logra abarcar ese rango pues es solo una simulación.

koko:con gusto te facilito algun soft libre preciso para esto solo mandame un pm.saludos.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

ESA ULTIMA FOTO TE SALIO BIEN, ME GUSTO EL EFECTO HDR. YA ME PARECIO UN POST DE CHRIS.


----------



## camiloplaza (Oct 8, 2009)

*De la teoría a la práctica*

delenda est


----------

